# Help with NCE PowerCab Cosist



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I have setup NCE's Advanced Consist but the consist does not respond. All looks good in PowerCab. Question: I am wondering if the MRC1957 decoders will not allow Advanced Consist and only "Old" consists.:dunno: Or, am I overlooking something in setting up the Advanced Consist? :dunno:
Thanks for advice!


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I found out that with the MRC1957 one has to manually enter cv19 and input 127 or the consist number. Not automatic with MRC and NCE.


----------

